# World Of Wheels Winnipeg Manitoba Canada 2009



## wpgalex (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys, here are some photos that I shot at the annual World Of Wheels Car Show up here in Winnipeg,Canada.

I would like some critique of the following. I was going for the cool creative perspective shots. Not sure if some of these are too dark.

Thanks in advance.

Alex



























If interested you can check out the rest at alejandroepalma : photos : World Of Wheels 2009- powered by SmugMug


----------



## daithi33 (Mar 29, 2009)

Number 1 for me - I like the low angle you shot the image from.

daithi


----------



## epp_b (Mar 29, 2009)

Ha... cool, I was there, too.  When were you there and what were you shooting with?  Maybe I saw you 

Is that a lensbaby or an effect added in PP?

Here are a couple of my favourite pics from the show, hope you don't mind me posting them...





































/hijack


----------



## wpgalex (Mar 29, 2009)

Your photos are great bud, I was there on Friday around 6-7pm....nice cars, lovely women great show!

I had a Nikon D40 with a small external flash attached but really there was no need for me to use it since I was using my 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Mar 29, 2009)

Number 4 is just awesome, I probably stared at it for 5 minutes! The rest are great too, great shots


----------



## epp_b (Mar 29, 2009)

> Your photos are great bud, I was there on Friday around 6-7pm


Thanks.  I was there Saturday.



> I had a Nikon D40 with a small external flash attached but really there was no need for me to use it since I was using my 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.


D40, kit lens, 35/1.8 and 55-200 VR for me (mostly the former two lenses, though).  I brought my SB600, but I never used it since I couldn't bounce off that high, black ceiling even if I wanted to 

Even with all my photo stuff (including another lens, filers, extra battery, spare caps, etc.), it was still plenty light enough for me to carry on my shoulder for over two hours.  I had a giggle at the goobers carrying around their massive D700s and f/2.8 zooms.  That's OK, I'd probably have brought all that heavy stuff, too, if I had it


----------



## polymoog (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work, esp 1 & 3 

Good WB as well, mine went totally to duck sh!t the last time I shot indoors


----------



## soods (Mar 31, 2009)

#1 for sure. The angle on that is different and really caught my eye. 

A pretty nice ride too.


----------



## gicquogli (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a very interesting topic. But this field is still new to me. It will be grateful if you give me some 

more information about it. Thanks in advance.


----------

